# Spartazoo's Lawn and Homestead



## Spartazoo (May 20, 2020)

This will provide a great opportunity to introduce my yard. New member here.

I live in SW Michigan and have always loved working in the yard. However over the past 6-7 years my kids have played travel baseball. There is nothing more damaging to a lawn than summer travel sports! Well, this year the kids are shut down from everything here in Michigan. My thoughts on what's going on in Michigan are for another day...

My grass is a KBG, PR, F mix. The attached picture is from 2020 about 4-5 weeks after applying Lesco 19-0-6 pre-emergent fertilizer. I have roughly 44,000 sqft, so applying amendments can be a task.

I have since gotten a soil test that showed I needed iron. So, Memorial Day Weekend we had another big round of amendments that included Ironite, Humic12, RGS, and Lesco 22-0-8. I also spot sprayed a couple of areas (ignored in the past) with Roundup For Lawns to test out this new to me product.

In addition to my lawn, we have a small homestead that includes fruit trees, vegetable gardens, raspberries, grapes, honey bees, egg chickens, and we raise our own meat chickens. I refuse to have a homestead where the lawn is ignored. All my "toys" are stored in a turn of the century 30x60 hip roof barn that we restored in 2005.

My goals this year are simply to spend the time I have skipped out on the past 5-6 years getting the lawn, landscaping, and homestead back in tip top shape. This includes a fall over-seeding project to fix some bare spots I have struggled with in the past.

Lawns and homesteads are a lot of work, but it is a labor of love. I certianly have #lawngoals


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF! There's a few folks on TLF who maintain large properties that might be able to give you a few tips. Off the top of my head @GrassFarmer has a beautiful one.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking great.. Welcome to the forum! Nice to have another big yard here..


----------



## Spartazoo (May 20, 2020)

Thanks for the welcomes. I plan to shoot some property tour pictures or video this weekend.


----------

